

New Microsoft Scroogled Ad Reveals How Google Is Corrupting Kids At School - Suraj-Sun
http://microsoft-news.com/new-microsoft-scroogled-ad-reveals-how-google-is-corrupting-kids-at-school/

======
lcasela
That has seriously got to be one of the worst commercials I have ever seen.

I highly doubt teenagers actually pay attention to google ads.

